# Mince Pie and Stollen, 11 December



## User (29 Nov 2011)




----------



## MacB (29 Nov 2011)

I misread the title, I thought you'd had a mince pie stolen....as you were


----------



## MacB (29 Nov 2011)

User13710 said:


> Just for a minute there I thought you were going to say you'd be coming along
> 
> Have you noticed that RuthieBav and I are plotting a CC group for the IoW randonnee and hoping for another Hampshire bimble next year?


 
Nah, I just came on to deny all knowledge of mince pie theft 

However IoW and Hampshire Bimble sound like a pair of fine ideas and I shall attend.


----------



## Mark Grant (29 Nov 2011)

I've sent off my entry for this, it'll be my first audax.
mmmmmmmmmmartin is doing it too.


----------



## mcshroom (29 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> Nah, I just came on to deny all knowledge of mince pie theft


 
Guilty concience?


----------



## MacB (29 Nov 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Guilty concience?


----------



## LouiseL (30 Nov 2011)

I'm doing this one too. It should be a good ride. Fingers crossed for the weather.


----------

